# DMX (or serial) controlled Relay (Non-dim)



## mishakoz (Nov 19, 2013)

I've always found it curious that at the DJ level (or basically as-cheap-as-you-can-get level) there are only dimmer packs available with the ability to both switch and dim. They start at about $70ish.

But this also exists. It's half the price and double the channels. Problem is, it's not dmx controlled, instead controlled by a very basic timer, another piece that attaches to it. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MWUQTG/?tag=controlbooth-20

This is what I'm looking for, something to provide only on/off functionality to a bunch of things, in some cases lights and in some cases other things like projectors. I don't care about dim, I just need it inexpensive and controllable from an outside source.

So basically

1) does a dmx controlled relay only (on/off) pack exist for cheaper than $20/channel? I know there are some barebones circuit board varieties but I'd like to not have to resort to that

2) is it possible to control the product above via serial? It has a DB9 connector I believe, is there a way I could read what the chauvet timer system (the controller component to that relay) sends down the connection, and then program my computer to emulate that?

Thanks


----------



## SteveB (Nov 19, 2013)

mishakoz said:


> I've always found it curious that at the DJ level (or basically as-cheap-as-you-can-get level) there are only dimmer packs available with the ability to both switch and dim.
> 
> Thanks



Many dimmers from a lot of different manufacturers can be set to "non-dim" mode but in reality all that is happening is the dimmer isn't dimming, it's just parked at full. The dimmer is still a triac or solid state switching device and still modifies the sine wave to a small extent and it's that small extent that can be deadly to devices looking for non-sine wave modified power. 

You will read over and over about how moving lights, LED's projectors, etc.... and any device that has any sort of computer chip in it, will want clean power and you cannot get that from a dimmer in non-dim mode. 

ETC recently introduced a dimmer/relay module called ThruPower for the Sensor dimmer systems that has both a dimmer as well as a switching relay. They also make Sensor relay modules that do not dim as well as Constant Current breaker modules that are only a circuit breaker on the Sensor module. Then they make a series of SmartSwitch systems for DMX control of constant current power circuits. Strand makes a similar combined dimmer/relay module with their C21 racks called Power Through. 

And I just found on the Leprecon site, the Watson Power Management system, designed for DMX control of a pack of 6 relays in a 19" rack mount unit. http://www.leprecon.com/support/product/66

Might be in your price range.


----------



## Footer (Nov 19, 2013)

The DJ packs don't have real relays in them, instead they do a "full at 1%" type thing. 

You can buy this: http://shop.bmisupply.com/ProductDetail/36960003_Meteor-Dmx-Relay-sssdmxr. It is over your budget but it does work rather well. 

The other way to go with this is get a 0-10v converter and a bunch of 9v relays. It really just depends on how much work you want to put into it.


----------



## mishakoz (Nov 19, 2013)

SteveB said:


> Many dimmers from a lot of different manufacturers can be set to "non-dim" mode but in reality all that is happening is the dimmer isn't dimming, it's just parked at full. The dimmer is still a triac or solid state switching device and still modifies the sine wave to a small extent and it's that small extent that can be deadly to devices looking for non-sine wave modified power.
> 
> You will read over and over about how moving lights, LED's projectors, etc.... and any device that has any sort of computer chip in it, will want clean power and you cannot get that from a dimmer in non-dim mode.



Yeah, didnt mean it to sound like i wanted to connect anything smart to a dimmer. The Lep. device is about $500 for four channels, so definitely out of price range.

The device Footer mentioned is more like it, however still a bit expensive. i cant find where it says how many relays/channel it has in it though.

Heres a better question. why is a dimmer pack, capable of dimming, more expensive (or rare) than a simple "let power through" relay?


----------



## Footer (Nov 19, 2013)

mishakoz said:


> Heres a better question. why is a dimmer pack, capable of dimming, more expensive (or rare) than a simple "let power through" relay?



Because few things in our world need to be controlled that way. A 600w dimmer is rather cheap easy to make but a 15 or 20 amp relay is a bit more expensive. Your also dealing with economy's of scale. You can mass produce a dimmer pack in a factory in China and sell a ton of them. With a relay unit though only so many people need them. A good 20 amp relay is 20 bucks off the shelf. 

DFD also has a relay pack which comes into line with the rest of the options: http://www.dfd.com/6r15.html


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 19, 2013)

mishakoz said:


> ... Heres a better question. why is a dimmer pack, capable of dimming, more expensive (or rare) than a simple "let power through" relay?


Triacs/SSRs are less expensive than a comparably-sized air gap relay.


----------



## mishakoz (Nov 19, 2013)

Weird, i definitely would think it would be the other way around. Still doesnt explain the Chauvet device, which for all intensive purposes seems to be what i want, except that it lacks DMX control.

These devices, unfortunately, are out of my budget, but thanks anyway. Im going to research this further and see if i find anything interesting.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 19, 2013)

mishakoz said:


> ... Still doesn't explain the Chauvet device, which for all intensive purposes seems to be what i want, except that it lacks DMX control. ...


"Intents and purposes" not intensive purposes.

I see no evidence that the Chauvet SR-8 unit uses mechanical, rather than solid-state, relays. Hopefully, someone can remember to ask at the Chauvet booth this week.


----------



## mishakoz (Nov 19, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> "Intents and purposes" not intensive purposes.



lol, thats embarrassing. Doesnt really need to be mechanical, i know that would be better for smart devices, but really i wouldnt mind a cheap relay pack for lights that i dont need dimmed, just on/off. if i can save money that way, thats really want im looking for.


----------



## dbaxter (Nov 20, 2013)

Take a look at the Phidget and NCD line of products. They have serial and network controlled relay cards.


----------



## Ford (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all... Sorry to be late to the party (thanks for the pole, Derek). 
The SR-8 timer system is one of the oldest fixtures in our DJ catalog. It is not DMX controllable. It was developed (waaaay back in the day) to switch incandescent units with relatively short duty cycles off-and-on, to essentially let them cool off. 
It does have mechanical relays (electro-mechanical), but does not seem like it is the right solution to the OP's problem.


----------



## wolfman005 (Nov 20, 2013)

ADJ (yes I know ) does offer the Duo Station Not sure if it uses relays or not but maybe this would do the trick.

http://www.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=2064


----------



## Floobydust (Nov 21, 2013)

Or maybe this for $40 : http://www.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?Category=&ItemNumber=557

Or maybe a DMX controlled version: http://www.northlightdmx.com/DMXtoRelay.htm


----------



## wolfman005 (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't get the first option floobydust suggested. I had one when I started DJing and the outlets are so cheap the cords don't stay plugged in. That and it lets a tiny bit of voltage through even when it's turned "off". Every minute you could see my LED pars flash once.


----------



## Floobydust (Nov 21, 2013)

wolfman005 said:


> I wouldn't get the first option floobydust suggested. I had one when I started DJing and the outlets are so cheap the cords don't stay plugged in. That and it lets a tiny bit of voltage through even when it's turned "off". Every minute you could see my LED pars flash once.


 Those are real switches on the unit; when they are off there is NO voltage "leaking" through an open switch. You might suspect your PARs.
Maybe you had a used unit; the ones I've used fit tight like they're supposed to.


----------



## silicsound (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you looking for individual or computer control? Because, it should be fairly simple to wire up a switch panel for the Chauvet relay pack.


----------

